# Barn Index



## SheepGirl

I thought this would be useful for those people designing/building barns...I went through this section and pulled out the threads about barns that had pictures.

*General Livestock*
Housing & Space Guidelines for Livestock
We are finally getting a barn!

*Cattle*
Inexpensive calf housing

*Goats*
Goat Housing
Goat housing, pictures anyone?
Goat Jail (PIX)
Is this appropriate housing for two nigis and a mini?
Our Barn
Our new goat shelter
Photos of the inside of your goat barns please!
Progress on Fence & Shelter

*Rabbits*
i would like to see your bunnie pens
Rabbit Hutch Plans....

*Sheep*
I made a summer home for my sheep
Temporary run-in/shelter?

-----

If you would like to add any links, please PM me so I can add them here.

Also, some of these ideas can be used across different species, ie goats and sheep can use the same type of shelter, the calf housing can be used for sheep and goats, some of the larger goat housing can be used for cattle, etc.


----------



## elevan

Great job!


----------



## Chytka

Very helpful!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

SheepGirl said:


> I thought this would be useful for those people designing/building barns...I went through this section and pulled out the threads about barns that had pictures.
> 
> *General Livestock*
> Housing & Space Guidelines for Livestock
> We are finally getting a barn!
> 
> *Cattle*
> Inexpensive calf housing
> 
> *Goats*
> Goat Housing
> Goat housing, pictures anyone?
> Goat Jail (PIX)
> Is this appropriate housing for two nigis and a mini?
> Our Barn
> Our new goat shelter
> Photos of the inside of your goat barns please!
> Progress on Fence & Shelter
> 
> *Rabbits*
> i would like to see your bunnie pens
> Rabbit Hutch Plans....
> 
> *Sheep*
> I made a summer home for my sheep
> Temporary run-in/shelter?
> 
> -----
> 
> If you would like to add any links, please PM me so I can add them here.
> 
> Also, some of these ideas can be used across different species, ie goats and sheep can use the same type of shelter, the calf housing can be used for sheep and goats, some of the larger goat housing can be used for cattle, etc.


Some of these links don't work.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Some of these links don't work.


Here are new links, the old ones all seem broken now.

*General Livestock*
Housing & Space Guidelines for Livestock
We are finally getting a Barn

*Cattle*
Inexpensive Calf Housing

*Goats*
Goat Housing, pictures anyone?
Goat Jail (PIX)
Our Barn
Our New Goat shelter...Expanded
Photos of the inside of your goat barns please
Progress on Fence & Shelter

*Rabbits*
I would like to see your bunnie pens
Rabbit Hutch Plans......

*Sheep*
I made a summer home for my sheep
Temporary run-in/shelter?
BARN! and NEW PORCH!!!!

I did add Bay's thread to the list...if anyone has any other threads they want added just message me the link or add it below.


----------

